# Is this an authentic Hublot?



## Milan Stojanovik Slanev

Can anyone please help me, I have a really good deal on a Hublot watch, but I'm not sure if either its an authentic hublot or a replica.. I will soon get a picture of the back side.


----------



## Milan Stojanovik Slanev

This is the back side of the Hublot. I'm pretty confident it's a replica. Can anyone confirm that? the model is: Tuiga 1909 big bang 301rx limited 1/250


----------



## Watchguy007

Fake


----------



## carlandrewlewis

Hi Can anyone tell me if this is real or fake as i have been offered the chance of purchasing it but a little scepticle due to all the issues people seem to have!
































Thanks in advance for any comments!


----------



## carlandrewlewis

Here is the back, also the serial number is 807416


----------



## Black5

Can't be sure about the most recent one, as the picture of the movement is too blurry for my tired eyes, but the "Tuiga 1909 big bang 301rx limited 1/250" seems to have more than 250 available, and they are all numbered 1....


----------

